# Female Cichlids ID request



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

Would love if anyone is able to ID this female
TYIA


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

All the same fish? Sorry, but my guess would be hybrid, the pattern doesn't seem to match anything close. Any clues on origin?


----------



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes, all the same fish in each pic. Accidentally pluralized the word 'cichlids' in OP. She was purchased from "assorted cichlids tank" at fish store. Just had a batch of fry so was curious


----------

